# عالم الفن > منتدى البث المباشر > الاذاعات العربية >  راديو روتانا

## الامبراطور

استمتع براديو روتانا 
على الرابط 




http://www.fomny.com/Video/Arabic-Ra...dio-rotana.htm

----------


## المالك الحزين

مشكور يا باشا

----------

